#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Schmerzen im Penis... >

## BcoSe

Hallo! 
Ich bin neu hier und melde mich schon gleich mit einem sehr großen Problem, welches mich stark Belastet...  
Zur Vorgeschichte:
Ich wurde gegen Ende Februar´11(Also vor ca.20 Wochen!) wegen einer starken Penisdeviation(angeboren) von 80! nach unten operiert. 
Die OP verlief gut, ergebnis ist ein 5cm kürzerer, nun leicht nach rechts gebogener Penis unt etwas unschöne Narben.  
Jedoch ist das eigentliche Problem, dass Ich im ganzen Penis eine Art Schwellung habe.
Wenn ich diese drücke, meinen Penis also, dann habe ich heftige Schmerzen, im schlaffen als auch in steifen Zustand.
Im schlaffen Zustad fühl sich mein Penis so an, als wäre er steif, was er nicht ist. 
Im steifen Zustand kommt noch hinzu, dass ich, wenn ich meinen Penis zur Seito oder in Richtung Bauch bewege, noch schlimmere Schmerzen habe, was Sex oder Onanie unmöglich macht. 
Ich kann nicht genau sagen, von wo die Schmerzen stammen, sie durchziehen den ganzen Penis wenn ich drücke, an jeder Stelle,
wenn ich meinen Penis zur Seite oder richtung Bauch bewege würde ich sagen, ausgehend von Schaft, direckt über dem Hodensack.
Im schlaffen Zustand kann ich ihn besser in dirse Richtungen verschieben, mit weniger Schmerzen.
(nach unten, quasi richtung Füße, habe ich weder im steifen, noch im schlaffen Zustand größe Schmerzen bis keine Schmerzen) 
Es ist auch so, dass diese Schwellung im schlaffen Zustand mal härter, mal weicher ist, jedoch immer da und immer schmerzhaft. 
Auf der linken Penisseite ist eine "Beule" zu erkennen, ich denke mal, das ist inneres Narbengewebe. Damit kann ich leben. Es geht nur um diese Schmerzen.  
Meine inzwischen 3 Urologen konnten mir nicht helfen, sowie ihre verschriebenen Medis(Diclo disper, Vitamin E, Ibuflan 800). 
Biege ich meinen Penis nach oben, ich steifen Zustand, habe ich dir größten Schmerzen, eher sogar im Harnröhrenbereich?
So fühlt es sich an zumindest.
Nach links oder reechts, eher unten im Schaft, durchziehen dann wie gesagt den ganzen Penis.
Sowie bei Druck im schlaffen und steifen Zustand.... :Cry:   
Was kann ich nur tun?
Das kann doch nicht eine Schwellung sein, vor allem nicht nach diesen Medis?
Urinprobe war in Ordnung, Arztbrief unaufällig. 
- Was ist das?
- Normal?
- verschindet das irgendwann bald oder bleibt es nun dauerhaft?
- was kann ich gegen diese Schmerzen tun(außer Mittel rein gegen die Schmerzen, die Schwellung muss ja weg!)  
Wenn noch Fragen sind, dann fragt. Ich will endlich diese Schmerzen weg haben!!!  
Danke!

----------


## BcoSe

Was mir seit neuestem Aufgefallen ist, Die Schwellung ist nach oben hin, also richtung Eichel härter als am Schaft.
Die Schwellung an sich ist mal härter, mal weicher. 
Weiß denn niemand Rat?

----------

